# More Messing About...



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My favorite and only LCD....1970's Seiko M158-5029:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Looks like it's seen some action Paul but the dog's in it's day I expect


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Cool watch - I like some of the older lcd's







.

Does this one have a map of the world on it showing the different time zones?

Cool watch and a great photo


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> Does this one have a map of the world on it showing the different time zones?


No, Paul.

It just has what you see....there is button that shows the time in a second time zone, plus a light button....but that's it.









Interestingly, 2004 is the last year the watch understands (1972 - 2004, if I remember correctly). Not sure what I (or the watch







) will do next year....

Cheers

Paul


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Not sure what I (or the watch) will do next year....


Won't be long before you find out Paul - maybe it'll self destruct







or maybe the world will


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just goes to show how far ahead they were thinking and how they knew they would last.

Not many manufactures in the 70's built their digitals expecting them to last 30 years!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

32 years is an odd time to set though







You would of thought they might as well go 99...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> 32 years is an odd time to set though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doh!









I've just re-set the time on it and it goes from 1970 to 2009 --- 40 years which is pretty impressive and much better than my memory









Cheers

Paul


----------

